

Lawyer who sued EFF blames Ars readers for hacking, defamation - leeny
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/lawyer-who-sued-eff-blames-ars-readers-for-hacking-defamation/

======
GeorgeOrr
I don't suppose this guy has ever heard of the Streisand effect.

He's about to find out.

